
[Giveaway] ikonic: 150 vector icons - akrakesh
http://thenextweb.tumblr.com/post/36143571164/enter-for-a-chance-to-win-ikonic-150-vector-icons
======
lutusp
Misleading title, not a giveaway.

~~~
jameswyse
Yeah there's only 10 winners and a thousand entries so far, and you have to
give them your email or connect your facebook account.

There's enough free icons out there.

~~~
akrakesh
I find the quality of most iconsets, both free and paid, wanting. Even some of
Apple's own. Read this to know more
[http://blog.scoutzie.com/post/36068395929/consistency-in-
ico...](http://blog.scoutzie.com/post/36068395929/consistency-in-icon-design)

